# Master Chief's Girl is Sexy, Shares Outfits With Master Chief



## azzu (Oct 1, 2007)

David Johnson has created this striking, polymer clay figurine of Master Chief's girl. The artwork, titled Mz Master Chief, is one of a kind and is available by auction on eBay. At the time of writing, the price stands at $338 and we are sure it will fetch a little more yet. Usually, we would scoff at such a high price tag for a clay sex toy, but 10% of the proceeds are going to support the American Breast Cancer Foundation, so the higher the final price the better.
*img456.imageshack.us/img456/6092/mzmchh5.jpg

kool huh? 
source:gizmodo.com


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 1, 2007)

One bullet in her Tummy and she's dead.. Maybe her health is just 10


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 1, 2007)

lol!! When wiill game-makers understand that gals with assets smaller than those of Pamela Anderson too exist!


----------



## RCuber (Oct 1, 2007)

lol never put a girl in skimpy cloths in a combat


----------



## azzu (Oct 1, 2007)

^^coz she'll alwaays WIN


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 1, 2007)

Lol.
It looks like Ash of Dhoom 2.


----------



## azzu (Oct 1, 2007)

BUt Aish dont that kool Curves


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 1, 2007)

^ I hate Ash.Yeah she doesn't.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 1, 2007)

shady_inc said:
			
		

> lol!! When wiill game-makers understand that gals with assets smaller than those of Pamela Anderson too exist!


When they start running a non-profit business.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 1, 2007)

shady_inc said:
			
		

> lol!! When wiill game-makers understand that gals with assets smaller than those of Pamela Anderson too exist!


I assure you thats never going happen


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 1, 2007)

Heh, Just found This when browsing Steam Forums.

Alyx Vance look-alike Booth Babes


----------



## RCuber (Oct 1, 2007)

^^^ that babe is hot


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 1, 2007)

Actually a real playable female Spartan soldier does exist. She's called Nicole and can be used to own combatants in the game Dead or Alive 4

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicole_%28Dead_or_Alive_character%29

And adding to that, you probably don't wanna see this NSFW. Its too funny


----------



## mayanks_098 (Oct 1, 2007)

she is there to lure the convenents,so while they are busy,master chief can feast on them lol


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 1, 2007)

pity...Master Chief's gal wud be dead even before stuck by a bullet. Maybe her duties are other easy things that just shooting.


----------

